# LMP - L&M Petroleum



## yogi-in-oz (14 June 2007)

Hi folks,

LMP ..... near-term time cycles, ahead:

     25062007 ..... minor and difficult cycle

     10072007 ..... two cycles should trigger a positive move ... 

19-20072007 ..... minor and positive cycle expected here.

27-30072007 ..... significant and positive news ... ???        

    10082007 ..... difficult cycle expected.

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (8 July 2007)

Hi folks,

LMP ... a gap down and a nice hammer candle last Friday,
with increased volume ... a gap up over the next few days
will confirm the low and the morning star reversal .....

... and as per post above, we are expecting 2 positive time
cycles, around 10072007, too ... 

happy days

  paul

P.S. ... watching BKP this week, as well ..... !~!



=====


----------



## sfx (4 August 2007)

Whats everyone's thoughts over LMP? Will it recover with its recent bad luck, with its deep well drilling plans in 2008?!


----------



## awg (22 May 2008)

*LMP petroleum*

Up over 150% after announcement, has fallen back now to 100%.

Got a small piece of the action.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (24 July 2008)

Best positioned NZX CSG stock, also on the fringe of the Great South Basin which holds enough oil reserves to get pumping little New Zealand into OPEC.....
no joke...

.^sc


----------



## prawn_86 (24 July 2008)

Shrewd, please provide a bit more info, rather than just ramping the stocks.

Links to anns or summaries would be great, as low content posts will be removed


----------



## Shrewd Crude (24 July 2008)

Are you being serious?

man its not how many words I use, its the content of those words...
what I said was very accurate...
sometimes others have to connect the dots... am I expected to spell it out every step of the way...?
I made a great contribution to another thread...... and then I made one here....
The Great South Basin at the bottom of the South Island holds enough Oil reserves to get New Zealand membership to OPEC... it is no joke, as I said... The GSB was divied up between four oil majors and LMP is right on the fringe... mini capped and cashed up...
about to start drilling CSG target of 300 BCF or 3 billion dollars worth...
http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=LMP&E=ASX&N=506749
I promise I will not ramp...

.^sc


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 July 2008)

CSG is hot to trot at the moment and any serious cheap explorers are worth a look

Here's what I saw from a 5 minute glance 

180M shares + 120m 25c opies (a few 20c most 25c and some 30c)

Cash = $12m = 6.5c

Mkt Cap = $27m @ 15c with 6.5c of cash

So EV = $15m

Any decent CSG company with an EV under $15m is cheap 

I haven't looked at its projects, but if they are surrounded by some good majors and alot of existing CSG and infrastructure then this seems like a good CSG play,

Will take a deeper look, 

Any other CSG'ers care to comment? Grace and Jimminy you guys seem to know your stuff, what are your thoughts on LMP?

Cheers


----------



## grace (24 July 2008)

Just had a bit of a look at past announcements.  Only information I found was gas content up to 10m3/tonne.  That is good, as long as the average is over 3 at least.

Could not find depth of coals????  Has that been released?


----------



## Shrewd Crude (25 July 2008)

Grace,
I read an article which said depths will be drilling low lying structures between 300-800meters in depth... The cost commitment of the western southland drilling program is substantially low compared to the upside if resource is fully certified... The browner Coals in WSB (western Southland Basin) are inferior compared to the blacker coals present in Queensland...
and I believe it will take 6 months to get drilling results...
also, every year since listing LMP has created exploration budgets far greater than the market cap and it still has a big chunk of its IPO monies....
2009 will be the same... 
If only CSG came along 3 years ago we then would not have had to deal with this sort selloff under the current market conditions...
Its crazy because in a recession the market does not believe small capped stocks will grow, and automatically discounts and in some cases completely writes off... DOW down 280pts last night, Oilers standing out today......
catch you all up...

.^sc


----------

